# Peak lapels on single-breasted suit?



## ThomasK (Jul 7, 2010)

Hello all,

What do you think about this suit:



I like the ticket pocket and charcoal is a versatile color. The peak lapels strike me as odd though. I guess I'm just used to seeing them only on double breasted suits. Is that a convention of sorts?

I'm looking for something I can wear to work / court. 

Thanks,
TomK


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Not a fan here.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

I offer no opinion on the quality of the referenced suit. I can say, however, that SB peak lapels are entirely classic, and have long been a favored way for a man with an interest in clothes to add some variation to an otherwise-staid suit. They are often percieved as being slightly more formal than notch lapels. They are also sometimes percieved as being a bit dandified, so you'd need to be OK being identified as a spiffy dresser. Only you know whether that's ok in your "work and court" setting, although I will say that I have worn peak lapels to court (but not to a jury trial) many times without any ill effects (as far as I could tell). 

It used to be that the only way to get SB's on a single-breasted suit was to have it custom made, but now (as you've found), quite a few manufacturers are offering them OTR. That has diminished the implied exclusivity a bit; whether you think that is good or bad is up to you.


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC (Sep 21, 2007)

Agree with CuffDaddy. I will further note that this example of a SBPL does not seem to be well-executed. The proportions seem off; perhaps the top button is too high? I can't put my finger on it.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Peak lapels on a single breasted? Don't tell me you're actually questioning that! :icon_smile_big:

Seriously though, I don't own any, but I wish I did.


----------



## Grayson (Feb 29, 2008)

I have a Zegna 3-piece SB peak-lapel suit, and it's one of my favorites. Perfect for the dress-up occasions just short of black tie.

Chiming in with the other opinions on this example though. Much too high of a button stance. I feel smaller man (as the 36S on the ad indicates) would benefit from a deeper gorge, ala Tom Cruise in a SB peaked-lapel jacket (note single-button) shown here...


----------



## ThomasK (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback, guys. I wasn't sure if peaks on a SB was normal or not... I'm new to this yet.  

I agree that it somehow doesn't look right, and maybe it's not the lapels per se. I think it looks almost more like a 3 button. Grayson, that pic of Tom Cruise does look much better. Yes, I'm a small guy, about 5'6".


----------



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

I agree that it doesn't look right. I think it's a combination of three things.
1) high button stance, thereby shortening the length of the lapels
2) wide lapels
3) high gorge

These 3 things combine to push the peaks so far out that the angles of the lapel both at the top and bottom become too perpendicular to the ground, if that makes sense. I think the lapels, even when wide, need to have a more vertical line to them than this suit does.


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

I believe I agree with everything said so far. But to answer the OP's question about "a convention of sorts", there _is_ in fact a loose convention, isn't there, that associates peak lapels with DB suits? They're sometimes referred to as DB lapels, after all.

EDIT: I guess CuffDaddy already said this, in effect, when he noted that you used to have to custom-order peak lapels on an SB suit.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

The suit looks good. As does the price.

But allow me to clarify some things. There _is _something such as a high or low button stance, but there is no such thing as a _too _high or _too _low one for those are strictly a matter of taste. And the suit pictured does not have a high gorge; it has no gorge at all, which is one of the definitions of a peak lapel. The most flattering, and most popular, design of the peak is to have the top of the lapel (with collar removed) form a perfect chevron with both sides equal. All the suits pictured do this. I know about these things because you will notice that peak is part of my name and I also know a lot about pine should a question in that arena ever arise. And I can also drain you dry as hay, should that ever be necessary.


----------



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

While I agree that too high or too low button stance is a matter of opinion, and perhaps the term peak should've been used rather than gorge, what is the definition of a "perfect chevron"? What angle must that form to be considered perfect?


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

A perfect chevron is one whose sides are of equal angle and equal length. Take a look at your Marine uniform (or were you commissioned?).


----------



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

I was enlisted, but by that definition, any angle, from steep (more veritical) to squat (more horizontal) would qualify presuming it was symmetrical. I agree that all of these aspects are a matter of taste, but to me, that particular suit just looks wrong.


----------



## mrp (Mar 1, 2011)

Peak and Pine said:


> A perfect chevron is one whose sides are of equal angle and equal length.


aka Equilateral Triangle
https://mathworld.wolfram.com/EquilateralTriangle.html


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Not really. A chevron's a two-sided figure, not three.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Gorge refers to the height of the lapels where they meet the collar.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

I continue to refrain from passing any judgment on the particular suit referenced in the OP's post. But I will express my disagreement with the assertions that only low button stances are good-looking or classic. High-buttoning 2SB's have been around for a century, and were quite popular during the golden age of men's clothing. They fell out of fashion in the last half of last century, but there's nothing inherently unflattering or unclassic about them. 

What does NOT work, of course, is the combination of a high button stance with low rise trousers. But low rise trousers are objectionable for many reasons, and they, not the jacket, are the proximate cause of the problems with the currently-fashionable combination.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

CuffDaddy said:


> I offer no opinion on the quality of the referenced suit.





CuffDaddy said:


> I continue to refrain from passing any judgment on the particular suit referenced in the OP's post.


So you like really, really hate that suit, right?


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Jovan said:


> Gorge refers to the height of the lapels where they meet the collar.


Close. It refers to the opening created, i.e., valley, between the collar and lapel and is more appropriately described as wide or narrow rather than high or low.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Pretty much second CD's observations. I like peak lapel SB suits and had my tailor make several.


----------



## mrp (Mar 1, 2011)

Peak and Pine said:


> Not really. A chevron's a two-sided figure, not three.


True, to be correct:
"perfect chevron" = 2 sides of an equilateral triangle
A chevron on it's own has only one angle, so it is tough to define it.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

No again, Mr. Murp (I stuck a vowel in there so's I could pronounce you a little better). An equilateral triangle _has_ to have angles of 60 °. A chevron (which is not a recognized geometrical form) can have any angle it wants, most commonly around 100°


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

A chevron consists of the legs of an isosceles triangle.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

No. Stop it. What's the matter with you two? An isosceles triangle has to have _two equal _angles. A chevron needs only one angle. A chevron is not a triangle. Stop trying to make it one.


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

Now you're being difficult. You started all this by saying that a chevron has sides "_of equal angle_ and equal length" when what you apparently meant was just "equal length". For "equal angle" to mean anything, there have to be two angles, and we've been trying to satisfy your wishes in the angle department, to the tune of two.

That's what we get for trying to help.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Okay, you have me there. I made a hasty mistake by putting a plural on _angle_, but you bought into by actually supplying names of things with multiple angles. If I asked you to name all the female Civil War generals, would you start coughing up names?


----------



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

This has become morbidly entertaining.

:icon_jokercolor:


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

I would start Googling around to see what I could find. Anything in an alternate history novel, maybe? Harry Turtledove's "Guns of the South"? Then I would stop, realizing I had gone way, way too far down the rabbit hole.

Hypothetically, that's what I'd do.


----------



## triklops55 (May 14, 2010)

Peak lapels are pretty common on modern suits. They seem to be "in" right now. I think they look pretty sharp myself.


----------



## mrp (Mar 1, 2011)

Peak and Pine said:


> Okay, you have me there. I made a hasty mistake by putting a plural on _angle_, but you bought into by actually supplying names of things with multiple angles. If I asked you to name all the female Civil War generals, would you start coughing up names?


That would depend on whose "Civil War" we were discussing.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Peak and Pine said:


> Close. It refers to the opening created, i.e., valley, between the collar and lapel and is more appropriately described as wide or narrow rather than high or low.


Clothing experts frequently describe "gorge height" in relation to how high or low it the notches or peaks sit. With all due respect, I think I trust these guys more than a Maine woods hick!



Peak and Pine said:


> No again, Mr. Murp (I stuck a vowel in there so's I could pronounce you a little better). An equilateral triangle _has_ to have angles of 60 °. A chevron (which is not a recognized geometrical form) can have any angle it wants, most commonly around 100°


Surely pronouncing "Em-Ar-Pee" is not that difficult.



Peak and Pine said:


> Okay, you have me there. I made a hasty mistake by putting a plural on _angle_, but you bought into by actually supplying names of things with multiple angles. If I asked you to name all the female Civil War generals, would you start coughing up names?


No generals, but soldiers and spies apparently!

https://www.footnote.com/page/778_female_civil_war_soldiers_spies/


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

CuffDaddy said:


> What does NOT work, of course, is the combination of a high button stance with low rise trousers. But low rise trousers are objectionable for many reasons, and they, not the jacket, are the proximate cause of the problems with the currently-fashionable combination.


Why not? If the jacket is properly buttoned, you can't see where the pants begin right?

Or is there a gap with a high button stance?

Nice dust up btw...


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Bjorn: You get this effect, which is never desirable.

https://www.blacktieguide.com/Supplemental/Red_Carpet/andrew_garfield3_zimbio_crop.jpg


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Agreed, thats a nasty gap...


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

And his coat's buttoning point isn't even that high! To balance it out, it would have to be lowered quite a bit or be worn with a really long waistcoat, both of which would look weird.

Just goes to show the silliness of low rise trousers. A higher buttoning point isn't impossible to pull off if you wear proper trousers at your waist. Case in point, Don Draper on Mad Men.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Bjorn said:


> Why not? If the jacket is properly buttoned, you can't see where the pants begin right?
> 
> Or is there a gap with a high button stance?


High button stances are somewhat prone to pulling open, since they fasten at or above the waist - that means there is an increase in circumfrence below. If the jacket is cut with a full skirt and closed quarters, that can be overcome to some extent.

All of that, though, assumes the man is standing still and has his hands out of his pockets. When a man walks, the jacket is going to swing open a bit, and the same is true if he pockets his hands. Either of those things will reveal the waistband of the trousers. And if the rise is low, those things will also expose a vast expanse of shirt, and gut the man might have, etc.

Fashion photographers can make models look somewhat passable wearing a lot of current trends, as long as those models stand still. But in real life, clothes need to fit even when we're moving around.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Jovan said:


> With all due respect, I think I trust these guys more than a Maine woods hick!


I hope you're happy now that you've made me cry.

Okay not directly maybe, but after reading your remark I smashed my fist thru this wall and that made me cry. So you think me a hick because I reside in Maine? I do, I also reside about three miles from the farm house in Head Tide where Robinson wrote the following, the single greatest poem about a man and the importance of his dress ever written.

Whenever Richard Cory went down town,
We people on the pavement looked at him:
He was a gentleman from sole to crown,
Clean favored, and imperially slim.

And he was always quietly arrayed,
And he was always human when he talked;
But still he fluttered pulses when he said,
"Good-morning," and he glittered when he walked.

And he was rich - yes, richer than a king -
And admirably schooled in every grace:
In fine, we thought that he was everything
To make us wish that we were in his place.

So on we worked, and waited for the light,
And went without the meat, and cursed the bread;
And Richard Cory, one calm summer night,
Went home and put a bullet through his head.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I didn't bother reading that whole thing, but I hope your hand gets better.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Thank you. And you have the attention span of a gnat. Others here, including me, memorized that in high school. We were too young for it though. Read the last two lines, two of the most famous in all of American poetry.


----------



## Jake Genezen (May 27, 2010)

Jovan said:


> Bjorn: You get this effect, which is never desirable.
> 
> https://www.blacktieguide.com/Supplemental/Red_Carpet/andrew_garfield3_zimbio_crop.jpg


 I'm wondering if there may be an exception to anti-low-rise trousers (I'm not a fan of them either): that is, if a gentlemen's legs are much longer than his torso. Would having a shorter rise help shorten the appearance of his legs?

In the link posted, his legs look much shorter than his torso and therefore disproportionate, which is not flattering.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Jake Genezen said:


> I'm wondering if there may be an exception to anti-low-rise trousers (I'm not a fan of them either): that is, if a gentlemen's legs are much longer than his torso. Would having a shorter rise help shorten the appearance of his legs?


Well, I think it would help shorten the appearance of legs, but I am only aware of one man whom I think would benefit from that illusion. Here he is:

Everyone else should avoid the damn things.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Peaky, I think your memory is failing, the second stanza goes

And he was always quietly arrayed,
Expected button stance, gray suit, 3/2,
The gorge was standard, a little cuff displayed
Of white bd, and bal, not blucher shoe.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

The Rambler said:


> And he was always quietly arrayed,
> Expected button stance, gray suit, 3/2,
> The gorge was standard, a little cuff displayed
> Of white bd, and bal, not blucher shoe.


Bravo!


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Thak you, CD, a parody of all 4 stanzas would be easy and fun, but I'd hate to tax poor Jovan's powers of concentration :biggrin2:


----------



## mrp (Mar 1, 2011)

The Rambler said:


> Thak you, CD, a parody of all 4 stanzas would be easy and fun, but I'd hate to tax poor Jovan's powers of concentration :biggrin2:


LOL, I have to say (write) I've enjoyed this thread, good information, some wit, and good natured ribbing.
Not the usual for the world these days.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

The SBPL is something that went away and has now come back -- somewhat. 

Very nice for evening social in dark navy herringbone.


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

I have recently bought a SBPL suit... I fear however that they keep going away and coming back because the look quickly 'dates'.

Done well, I think they add a nice point of difference


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Hope Matt Deckard doesn't mind if I use this picture; here's a SBPL suit that's pretty well done.


----------



## TheBarbaron (Oct 8, 2010)

The Rambler said:


> Peaky, I think your memory is failing, the second stanza goes
> 
> And he was always quietly arrayed,
> Expected button stance, gray suit, 3/2,
> ...


If there is an Edward Arlington Robinson poem ripe for parody on 
these forums, I humbly submit that this is it:

_Miniver Cheevy, child of scorn, 
Grew lean while he assailed the seasons; 
He wept that he was ever born, 
And he had reasons. _
_Miniver loved the days of old 
When swords were bright and steeds were prancing; 
The vision of a warrior bold 
Would set him dancing. _
_Miniver sighed for what was not, 
And dreamed, and rested from his labors; 
He dreamed of Thebes and Camelot, 
And Priam's neighbors. _ 
_Miniver mourned the ripe renown 
That made so many a name so fragrant; 
He mourned Romance, now on the town, 
And Art, a vagrant. _

_Miniver loved the Medici, 
Albeit he had never seen one; 
He would have sinned incessantly 
Could he have been one. _

_Miniver cursed the commonplace 
And eyed a khaki suit with loathing; 
He missed the mediaeval grace 
Of iron clothing._

_Miniver scorned the gold he sought, 
But sore annoyed was he without it; 
Miniver thought, and thought, and thought, 
And thought about it. _

_Miniver Cheevy, born too late, 
Scratched his head and kept on thinking; _
_Miniver coughed, and called it fate, 
And kept on drinking. 
_


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

"I seem to have misplaced the keys to my Lasalle!!"


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

And yet I've never seen you volunteer any pictures of yourself here. Just saying.


----------



## joezasada (May 29, 2011)

Peak lapels are good. Remember, a Stroller/Directors jacket will usually have peak lapels and is usually SB. I don't know if I would say they 'trend' in and out - well proportioned suits are more of a classic thing....


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Hanzo said:


> This has become morbidly entertaining.
> 
> :icon_jokercolor:


Yes, it has. Only on AAAC could a thread on the propriety of a SBPL turn into a geometry discussion.

I happen to own the pictured suit, and find it to be wonderful. It does have a high button stance, and it more suited (pun intended) to those with a slender figure. The pants are about average rise for what is generally found OTR. The PL is a great deviation from the notch, and is especially 'dressed up' during evening functions. I enjoy the suit so much that I had one made MTM simply to correct the fit issues I couldn't tailor out of that one (nevermind that 20lbs at the gym would correct things...)

Cuff - Would you can to share your opinions of those suits and why you suspect the quality? Can you offer a better constructed alternative for ~$300?


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> Cuff - Would you can to share your opinions of those suits and why you suspect the quality? Can you offer a better constructed alternative for ~$300?


I thought I had worked pretty hard to avoid giving any statement as to the quality of the suit. I did so for the simple reason that I have no good basis for making a statement as to its quality. I have not touched it, nor seen it in person. I have not seen suits of the same make in person (at least to my knowledge). I have not seen detailed descriptions from neutral observers. All I know is that it is, based on price, label, and description, a factory- and machine-made item that seems to have a fairly high MSRP that it probably never fetches. That does not mean that the suit is not nice, does not wear well, does not offer good value at $300 or even $600 or $900. It just means I am ignorant, but see nothing that jumps out as a strong proxy for reliable high quality.

As for a "better constructed alternative" at the $300 price point, I really have nothing to offer. First, because, as noted above, I don't know what I'm supposed to be bettering; since "better" is a relative term, a known starting point is pretty essential. Second, I will confess that I have been lucky enough to have not purchased a suit at that price point in a while, and the last one I did was an Oxxford (actually, $250, plus $50 cash to get the customer who found it first to give it up) found at an outlet just before the eBay'ers and diffusion brands ruined outlets. I don't know much about what's available in that market space now. If you have found something that works for you in that range, that's outstanding, and I am glad to hear it can still be done. The future of the suit would certainly be better if it were easier for men to find non-garbage at prices that don't cost them a month of their disposable incomes.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

CuffDaddy said:


> I thought I had worked pretty hard to avoid giving any statement as to the quality of the suit. I did so for the simple reason that I have no good basis for making a statement as to its quality. I have not touched it, nor seen it in person. I have not seen suits of the same make in person (at least to my knowledge). I have not seen detailed descriptions from neutral observers. All I know is that it is, based on price, label, and description, a factory- and machine-made item that seems to have a fairly high MSRP that it probably never fetches. That does not mean that the suit is not nice, does not wear well, does not offer good value at $300 or even $600 or $900. It just means I am ignorant, but see nothing that jumps out as a strong proxy for reliable high quality.
> 
> As for a "better constructed alternative" at the $300 price point, I really have nothing to offer. First, because, as noted above, I don't know what I'm supposed to be bettering; since "better" is a relative term, a known starting point is pretty essential. Second, I will confess that I have been lucky enough to have not purchased a suit at that price point in a while, and the last one I did was an Oxxford (actually, $250, plus $50 cash to get the customer who found it first to give it up) found at an outlet just before the eBay'ers and diffusion brands ruined outlets. I don't know much about what's available in that market space now. If you have found something that works for you in that range, that's outstanding, and I am glad to hear it can still be done. The future of the suit would certainly be better if it were easier for men to find non-garbage at prices that don't cost them a month of their disposable incomes.


Cuff, I think this wholly clarifies your previous statements. If I could offer a 'neutral' opinion, and you recognize my knowledge from the fora; I own MTM from EA, Oxxford, HF, Boss (American made), Burberry's (Prorsum), Daniele/Baroni, Samuelsohn, J. Victor, and I'm sure plenty of other upper-mid range that I've forgotten; in total, at least 50 jackets/suits:

Those suits are billed as being made by Corneliani (sic) in their Chinese factory. I'm not familiar with the brand (I know who they are, but haven't handled their stuff), but let me offer some notes on Daniele/Baroni construction. Depending on the specific suit, they are either half or full canvassed; absolutely NO fusing at all. I believe Jeff states they are all full canvassed, but I had a hard time finding the bottom half in one of them (again, I own 4, plus my dinner suit). The construction details and quality are above most of the brands noted above. The fabrics are billed as super-150s, and there is nothing to lead one to believe they aren't. They have one of the nicest hands of any suit I own. Shoulders are moderately padded, but in line with HF mainline. One of the four is in my standard weekly rotation. Over the past year of wearing it (at least 35 wears), there is no noticeable fabric wear, no seams coming apart, pick stitching coming out, etc. I'm a VERY diligent shopper, and yes, the deals on a mainline HF at an outlet for under $400 would be a better choice (if for nothing else, buy American), but you have to hope, pray, and search to find that deal. For a line of suits that come in varying patterns and styles, nothing comes close. Yes, the MSRP (595+) is obnoxious, but when isn't the MSRP? For something you can buy with an email or phone call for ~$300, in nearly any color/pattern, with a consistent fit and construction standard, they cannot be beat. They are leaps and bounds ahead of ANYTHING found at Men's Whorehouse, JAB, or the like.

Having made the leap to MTM, which I can order for $700-800, vs. these for $450-500 including tailoring, I can't justify to myself the savings, as I'm going to pick apart the little fit issues that are corrected by MTM, even though only those on this board would notice the differences. However, when in a jam (like January when I needed a tux on three weeks notice), I'll always turn to Jeff, and even will grab one every once in a while just for a change of pace.

For someone who needs to shop in that range, the Wizard should be their first stop. His customer service is impeccable, and the product quality unmatched.

Now, didn't that sound plenty neutral?


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

TGT, that was a pretty thorough review, and one that is pretty persuasive.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

CuffDaddy said:


> TGT, that was a pretty thorough review, and one that is pretty persuasive.


CD, you would not be doing yourself a disservice to pick one up. Also, Jeff is 'quite' liberal about returns. Pick one up in your standard size, put the jacket on, and tell me how you feel. I'd be willing to be that its next trip is to your tailor and not back to Jeff.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

But then I'd have to hide anytime I saw my tailor around town!


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

CuffDaddy said:


> But then I'd have to hide anytime I saw my tailor around town!


Oh stop being such a bespoke snob!!!!! :biggrin2:


----------



## CharlieChannel (Mar 16, 2006)

I like the SB peak as a change of pace. My only issue is the possible flop-forward risk for the lapels, especially in summer heat.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

CharlieChannel said:


> I like the SB peak as a change of pace. My only issue is the possible flop-forward risk for the lapels, especially in summer heat.


I don't understand.....can you elaborate?


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

CharlieChannel said:


> I like the SB peak as a change of pace. My only issue is the possible flop-forward risk for the lapels, especially in summer heat.


That is an interesting point that had not occurred to me.

I expect the possibility would be about the same as for a typical DBPL jacket or PL tux. So, assuming the garment is properly made, I would think it should not be much of a concern.

If it does happen --take it back.

I would not recommend the SBPL for day biz in the USA unless one of the glamour industries and I would be reluctant to patronize a lawyer who would wear SBPL in court.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Jovan said:


> Bjorn: You get this effect, which is never desirable.
> 
> https://www.blacktieguide.com/Supplemental/Red_Carpet/andrew_garfield3_zimbio_crop.jpg


The dreaded "Bermuda Triangle!" Yeow!!!!


----------



## Boho Gent (Jun 17, 2011)

Jovan said:


> Bjorn: You get this effect, which is never desirable.
> 
> https://www.blacktieguide.com/Supplemental/Red_Carpet/andrew_garfield3_zimbio_crop.jpg


On the other hand you can(unfortunately) get the opposite effect with trousers that have a very high rise. I have a tuxedo with trousers that rise to the navel. It's a bit annoying when I sit down as it tends to make the shirt look very... short.


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

Orsini said:


> That is an interesting point that had not occurred to me.
> 
> I expect the possibility would be about the same as for a typical DBPL jacket or PL tux. So, assuming the garment is properly made, I would think it should not be much of a concern.
> 
> If it does happen --take it back.


I have a Gucci/Zegna SBPL suit that is wont to do this. But maybe that serves me right...


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Haffman said:


> I have a Gucci/Zegna SBPL suit that is wont to do this. But maybe that serves me right...


I don't think do. The customer is always right, Take it back and ram it up their snout. Tell 'em I said so.


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

Orsini said:


> I don't think do. The customer is always right, Take it back and ram it up their snout. Tell 'em I said so.


I'd have to go back to Italy where I bought it to do that....but I appreciate the support !! :-D


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Haffman said:


> I'd have to go back to Italy where I bought it to do that....but I appreciate the support !! :-D


Maybe an alterations tailor can fix it...


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Boho Gent said:


> On the other hand you can(unfortunately) get the opposite effect with trousers that have a very high rise. I have a tuxedo with trousers that rise to the navel. It's a bit annoying when I sit down as it tends to make the shirt look very... short.


Best worn with a vest?


----------



## wj_johnson (Jul 24, 2011)

Peak lapels are the only way to go!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Damn, but you can learn a lot on this forum! That was most educational and I will note the difference between peak and notch lapels in the future, as well as the placement of the top button.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Thank you, O'Sarge, for bringing this thread back. I had not realized how entertaining I was last month.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Boho Gent said:


> On the other hand you can(unfortunately) get the opposite effect with trousers that have a very high rise. I have a tuxedo with trousers that rise to the navel. It's a bit annoying when I sit down as it tends to make the shirt look very... short.


 I find a 12-13" rise is just high enough to not look totally comical these days. Then again, I'm 6'1 so your mileage may vary.

I'd just wear a waist covering if you're self conscious about it. Although I'm sure many forumites would say you should do so regardless!


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Jovan said:


> I find a 12-13" rise is just high enough to not look totally comical these days. Then again, I'm 6'1 so your mileage may vary.
> 
> I'd just wear a waist covering if you're self conscious about it. Although I'm sure many forumites would say you should do so regardless!


Agreed, and at 5'11" barefoot, I look for a 12+ inch rise on my trousers.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

CharlieChannel said:


> I like the SB peak as a change of pace. My only issue is the possible flop-forward risk for the lapels, especially in summer heat.


My DB suits have an unnoticeable thread between the peak and the rest of the lapel to prevent that.


----------



## clothofgold (Feb 14, 2008)

How can I just be discovering this now?

A new horizon...


Peak and Pine said:


> I hope you're happy now that you've made me cry.
> 
> Okay not directly maybe, but after reading your remark I smashed my fist thru this wall and that made me cry. So you think me a hick because I reside in Maine? I do, I also reside about three miles from the farm house in Head Tide where Robinson wrote the following, the single greatest poem about a man and the importance of his dress ever written.
> 
> ...


----------



## Richard Minks (Mar 1, 2010)

> Peak lapels on a single breasted? Don't tell me you're actually questioning that! :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Seriously though, I don't own any, but I wish I did.
> 
> Last edited by Jovan; June 14th, 2011 at 09:42.​




Is that a BROWN suit!!!! ....oh wrong thread.
Peak lapels are making a comeback in popular culture. Look at the new show on USA....Suits. Harvey seems like he only wears suits with Peak lapels. ​


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

clothofgold said:


> How can I just be discovering this now?
> 
> A new horizon...


Glad you liked it. (You did, right, you weren't being sarcastic?) Written over 100 years ago. _Like _may not be the best word to describe my affinity to it; I'm not so sure you actually like things that make you shudder.


----------



## bcw210 (Jun 24, 2011)

I agree. Armani has been doing them lately, and someone else mentioned a Zegna SBPL as well. Maybe they've always been there and I just hadn't noticed, but there seems to be quite a few of them in my local Armani store this past year.


----------



## bcw210 (Jun 24, 2011)

Sorry, this was meant to be a reply to triklops55's post. Forgot the quote.


----------



## clothofgold (Feb 14, 2008)

No - no sarcasm intended. It is a bit chilling though - let's hope it doesn't happen to any or the regulars in WAYT!



Peak and Pine said:


> Glad you liked it. (You did, right, you weren't being sarcastic?) Written over 100 years ago. _Like _may not be the best word to describe my affinity to it; I'm not so sure you actually like things that make you shudder.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Peak and Pine said:


> I hope you're happy now that you've made me cry.
> 
> Okay not directly maybe, but after reading your remark I smashed my fist thru this wall and that made me cry. So you think me a hick because I reside in Maine? I do, I also reside about three miles from the farm house in Head Tide where Robinson wrote the following, the single greatest poem about a man and the importance of his dress ever written.
> 
> ...





clothofgold said:


> How can I just be discovering this now?
> 
> A new horizon...


....and I missed it as well. Peak and Pine, my friend, you are full of suprises...a deep thinking Hombre, for sure!  Well done.


----------

